# Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält erneut den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel’



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2008)

Pressemeldung





Jean Claude Bel von der EFTTA überreicht die Aus-zeichnung an Andre Piters (re., Sr. Product Manager) und Pierangelo Zanetta (li., Managing Director) derShimano Europe Fishing Holding BV

*Shimano erhält erneut den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel’​*
Bei der diesjährigen Messe der European Fishing Tackle Trade Association in Rom (Italien), hat Shimano erneut die Auszeichnung für die beste neue Stationärrolle erhalten, uns zwar für die  Aero Technium MgS XSA. Wir freuen uns sehr über den EFTTEX Award 'Best New Reel'. 

Die Jury urteilt: “Atemberaubendes Design mit Gehäuse und Rotor aus Magnesium sind die Grundlage für eine legendäre Rolle. Die vielseitige Bremse namens Instant Drag  benötigt nur etwas mehr als eine halbe Umdrehung.”Bei der Preisverleihung nannte die EFTTA die Rolle “An Instant Classic”. 

Dank Magnesium-Rotor und -Gehäuse wiegt die Rolle in der Größe 10.000 gerade einmal 495 g! Die Kombination aus Slow Oscillation und Aero Wrap  sorgt für eine hervorragende Schnurverlegung. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis von 4.3:1 führt zu einem Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung von 102 cm. Eine zusätzliche Spule aus doppelt anodisiertem, kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminium in der Größe 6000(Schnurfassung: 0,35mm/150m) ist im Lieferumfang enthalten. Acht Shielded A-RB Kugellager und ein Walzenlager sorgen für einen ruhigen Lauf der Rolle.

Detaillierte Informationen finden Sie unter www.shimano.com


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält erneut den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel*

Oh Mann! |uhoh:

Das kann ich ja nicht an mir halten! 

*EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel’*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimano-aero-technium-mgs-xsa-artc10000xsamgs-p-2643.html
Ich frage mich, wer mit den "Klötzen" spinnen will? |kopfkrat

Die fällt doch in die Domäne der Grundangel/Baitrunner Rollen.


----------



## darth carper (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält erneut den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel*

Und ich würde sagen, daß sich das "spinning" auf den sich drehenden Rotor bezieht und gar nix mit Spinnfischen zu tun hat.


----------



## slowhand (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält erneut den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel*



darth carper schrieb:


> Und ich würde sagen, daß sich das "spinning" auf den sich drehenden Rotor bezieht und gar nix mit Spinnfischen zu tun hat.



So ist es wohl. Im Englischen nennt man die Stationärrollen "Spinningreels" und die Multis sind dort "Castingreels", glaub' ich... Mit unserem "Spinnen" hat das nix zu tun, sondern bezieht sich, wie schon gesagt, auf den drehenden Rotor. |znaika:


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält erneut den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel*



slowhand schrieb:


> Im Englischen nennt man die Stationärrollen "Spinningreels" und die Multis sind dort "Castingreels", glaub' ich...



Die Multis werden unterschieden in:
baitcasting reels  (low profile / round profile baitcasting reel, mit denen man _das_ Spinnfischen betreibt)
conventional reels (diese Meeresklopper)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält erneut den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel*

Ne ne, das seht ihr falsch: Das sind die neuen Spinnrollenangebote für die Shimanskis unter euch demnächst! :m :q


----------



## darth carper (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano erhält erneut den EFTTEX Preis für ‘Best New Spinning Reel*

Der Witz an diesem Satz erschließt sich mir jetzt gerade nicht, aber ich lache mal aus Gesellschaft mit!


----------

